# Help



## Jboy (Apr 20, 2012)

what are they doing? they just float vertically they do it a lot but don't seem to be sick


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

i had that issue a while ago. they do this for 2 definitive reasons and one other one i assume...a) they are sleeping, b) they are in a current, and c) my speculation, they are over fed and nauseous. when i was getting their food amnt right i would often overfeed, and they did this a lot...


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't quite make out the picture, could it be a swim bladder issue?


----------

